# Mating Season, Red Bellies And Their Babies Lol



## shaoshaohot

I would like to show you guys some pics of how red bellies intimate and breed at mating season pretty interesting. This couple belongs to a friend of mine, less than 2 years old. As you can see that in the mating season, the body color turns into extremely dark, two red bellies hang around very often at that time. During that period they become very aggressive in order to protect their babies.

NEW video has been uploaded, check this out pretty coollllllll


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

AWSOME!!! ive never seen piranha eggs till now thanks for sharing !


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

How big is the containor with the fry in it and is it in the perent tank im assuming?


----------



## HGI

Nice photos, we need a topic like this pinned, now I actually know how "DARK" they really get so now I know mine are obviously not there yet.


----------



## BRUNER247

You can see the parents in the tank cluster. & rbp won't always get dark at spawning time. Sweet pics for sure. Female looks like she gonna blow!lol


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

BRUNER247 said:


> You can see the parents in the tank cluster. & rbp won't always get dark at spawning time. Sweet pics for sure. Female looks like she gonna blow!lol


thanks I think it was still loading when i replied so I missed the last pic. Cool idea for smaller fry though eventually they would need their own tank. Im sure that would help prevent losing fry due to ammonia spikes...


----------



## Sylar_92

I respect you without knowing you so much right now. How long did the process take, and so far how many surviours? Props to you man


----------



## BRUNER247

I disagree I don't care for the baby box. The holes are tiny, obviously to keep fry in but its also getting next to nill water circulation. But if it works for ya, definitely roll with it. Adding at least a lil hob to it could only improve your survival rates imo. Looks like a decent sized spawn.GL


----------



## Smoke

Sylar_92 said:


> I respect you without knowing you so much right now. How long did the process take, and so far how many surviours? Props to you man


You mean props to his friend who owns them


----------



## shaoshaohot

CLUSTER ONE said:


> How big is the containor with the fry in it and is it in the perent tank im assuming?


the tank is 80cm and the size of male is 25cm+, female is 28+. the container is about 30cm


----------



## shaoshaohot

Sylar_92 said:


> I respect you without knowing you so much right now. How long did the process take, and so far how many surviours? Props to you man


this couple have spawned three times afterwards within one month! pics above just are shown the first time. more than 90% babes are survived eventually


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Very cool, those are great pics


----------



## shaoshaohot

Sylar_92 said:


> I respect you without knowing you so much right now. How long did the process take, and so far how many surviours? Props to you man


by the way, do u know how to upload video to the forum and format requirement? not inert media one! coz the video is in my pc and pretty nice.u guys gonna love it! manyyyyy thanxxxxxxxx in advance!


----------



## Smoke

shaoshaohot said:


> I respect you without knowing you so much right now. How long did the process take, and so far how many surviours? Props to you man


by the way, do u know how to upload video to the forum and format requirement? not inert media one! coz the video is in my pc and pretty nice.u guys gonna love it! manyyyyy thanxxxxxxxx in advance!
[/quote]

Upload it to YouTube and then just post a link to it or embed it here.


----------



## Redruckus

did they dig a noticable pit cuz im just waiting for mine to lay eggs the have been super dark for a long time


----------



## MPG

Video doesn't work for me but nice pics!


----------



## Haggis

cool


----------



## pocketear

those are some very cool pics!


----------

